# Newbie In Need Yellow And Brown White Widow Leaves!!!!



## GOOTEELOC (May 10, 2008)

Ok My Plants Look Like They Are Dying And I Have No Clue Whats Up..this Is My First Grow And I Read As Much As Possible But U Kno It Still Got Problems...my Plant Are Now About 3 Weeks Into Flowerin Most Were Doing Good But Now They Are All Starting To Get Yellow On The Bottom Part Of The Plant Leaves Then Brown And Look To Be Dying..the Top Of The Plant Is Still Growing New And Decent Looking Leaves But The Bottom One Are Looking Worse Every Day..i Need Help Please...im Using Pro Mix Soil And Have Them In 16 Ounce Plastic Cups At The Time..thought Maybe Its Getting To Small??and Im Using A 400watt Metal Halide Now..i Started With Flos...its About 18 Inches To 2 Feet Above Plants...my Temps Stay Around 70 To 80 Never Much More Than 80 And Not For Long If At All..i Try To Maintain 73to75 Degeres...my Humity Is Almost Always Between 40 And 55%... I Did Add Some Miracle Gro All Purpuse Nute With 24-8-16 At About 2weeks And A Few Days Ago..im Guessing Its A Nute Burn Possible Or Maybe Mylights To Close And Too Hot..by The Way The Tips On One Plant Are Curling Up And Seem To Curling Down On The Others..but The Leaves Do Look Pretty Bad..i Only Water When They Feel Completly Dry So I Dont Think Im Overwatering...i Got A Ph Meter That U Stick In Soil To Check But It Says Go In 5inches And My Cups Arent Even That Deep So It Is Prolly Unreliable...well Any Help Would Be Much Appreciated...,.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 10, 2008)

can you get any pictures for us to see? 
Yout pot is way too small.


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 10, 2008)

I Tried To Post Pics And It Didnt Work I Went To Mangae Attachments And Found My Picks And Tried To Upload And It Never Did I Guess...i Will Try Again...thanks For The Info On The Pots I Thought Mite Be Ready To Put Em In Bigger Pots..


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 10, 2008)

I Cant Get It To Let Me Upload Pics...it Says Upload Failed Every Time I Try..i Just Took A Pic With My Cell Phone Sent The Pic To My Computer And Saved It..then Clicked On Manage Attachments And Browse Seen My Pics Click On Them And Click Upload And It Says Upload Failed After A Few Mins...i Dont Kno What To Do..i Wish Yall Could See Me Babies And Help Me Get Them Fixed...


----------



## massproducer (May 10, 2008)

The file is probably too big, try resizing it first


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 10, 2008)

Thank You For The Reply Ive Been On Here Every 5minutes Waiting For Someone To Help Me..this Is My First Grow And I Thought I Was Doing Great Then This...it Suks..lol..but Neway Dumb Question...how Do I Resize My Pic So It Will Work You Are Rite It Is Way To Big..it Says It Is 3.51 Mb....i Would Love To Get Some Pics Posted So Everyone With More Grow Knowledge Then Me Can Lend A Hand...thanks For The Help...


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 10, 2008)

Hey Thanks  All For Your Help On How To Upload Pics...now That U Can See Them..and I Kno The Pics Arent The Best But I Think U Guys Can See Enough With The Info I Put To Help Me Somewhat..thanks Again


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 10, 2008)

Does Nebody Have Ne Idea How I Can Get These Back Looking Good?? Please Help I Have No Clue....


----------



## smokybear (May 10, 2008)

They definitely need to be put into bigger pots. Those are way too small. I would try to put them in at least 2 gallon containers. I would also get some good nute for flower. The miracle grow isn't the greatest. Try to get anything fox farms. It looks kind of like nute burn to me so I would flush them with some straight water. Get a good nute for flowering and start it at 1/4 strength every other watering and slowly increase. Hope this helps. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 11, 2008)

Hey Thanks Alot Smokybear..i Am Going To Transplant To New Container Today After A Lil Researchin On Best Ways To Do So..as For The Nute Burn I Agree I Think I Way Over Did It...would I B Best To Flush Them While They Are Still In The Plastic Cups Or Wait Till After I Transplant To Flush...i Got Some 10 Inch By Ten Icnh Containers It Looks Like A Gallon To Two Maybe In Size..you Think That Will Work??and After A Flush Do U Add Nutes Immediatly Or Wait A Few Days...ne1s Help And Comments On My Pics Are Much Appreciated....thanks To All!!!


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 11, 2008)

thats a potassium deficiency bro- imo- which im sure is not because u arent feeding it.

you prolly have a toxcitity of phosphorus or mag. or somethin, which is messing with its uptake of potassium.

that second set of leaves is pointed to the sky so u know its high.

get better nutes and feed less if ur in decent soil.

specially if ur workin with a sativa (if u are)

more likely to become deficient in something when feeding too much, rather than feeding nothing at all if ur in decent soil, ya know what im saying.


will bounce back im sure with a good flush. maybe mulch in some goodness too. 


just my thoughts on it, gl


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 11, 2008)

So I Went Ahead And Flushed My Plants And Plan On Moving Them To Different Containers I Believe They Are 1 To 2 Gallon...im Putting A Couple More Pics Up So Ppl Can See And Hopefully Give Me Ne Advice U Guys Can...as U Can See My Problem Is Mostly In The Old Leaves Toward The Bottom..tops Look Ok..plus I Noticed The Bad Leaves Were Folding Up A Bit And Lookin Bad I Think Someone Called It Taco'n I Dont Kno Im Really Stressin Bout This And Am Hoping They Bounce Back...one More Thing When I Transplant Do I Need To Feed Netime Soon Or Will The Soil Take Care Of Them For Awile....thanks Again..


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 11, 2008)

id wait atleast 2 weeks b4 a good feed

what kinda temps are u working with?


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 11, 2008)

Hey Thanks For The Reply..im Using A Pro Mix Potting Soil..not Sure Bout Ne Thing But Its Name..my Temps Stay Around 75 But Get Up To The Low 80's On Rare Occasions And To 66 Area At Nite..im Moving To Bigger Pots In The A.m And Will Wait A Couple Weeks To Feed So Just Plain Water Rite??? Is There Nething Else I Can Do To Help Them To Improve??


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 11, 2008)

Oh Ya They Are Mostly Indica I Belive..bc Mango And White Widow...humidity Stays Between 40 And 55...


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 12, 2008)

Ok I Flushed My Plants Lastnite And Woke Up This Morning And Switched Them From The Small 16ounce Cups To A 1 To 2 Gallon Container...i Added Some Epson Salt To The Water That Was Put On The New Soil And Then Switched Em Over..seemed To Go Ok...i Dont Kno How Long The Flush Takes To Work But I Have Not Noticed Any Changes They Still Look Pretty Sick..im Putting A Couple More Pics Up And Hopefully Someone Can Help Me Get And Stay On The Rite Track...the Leaves Are So Dead Feeling The Are Rough And Most Are Folding Up Taco'n I Think Its Called Some Fold Up Some Fold Down...i Have No Clue And Really Am Stressing Out Over My Babies So Any Help Is Much Needeed...thanks To All...


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 12, 2008)

Pics After Flushing And Moving To Bigger Containers....any Advice Or Comment Would Be Great...


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 12, 2008)

They Still Look Terrible...does Neone Have Ne Suggestions Please....


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 12, 2008)

looks good. just let her recoop, best thing to do is keep the temps good, and keep ur drainage cool. shell need a minute to revamp.


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 13, 2008)

Thanks For The Reply...i Will Keep My Eye On The Temp Get It Steady In The Mid 70's And Hope For The Best...i Had Been Running 24 Hours Of Light U Think I Should Cut It Back Too??? And If I Wasnt Sure How Well I Flushed The Plants While They Were In The Small 16 Ounce Cups Would It Hurt To Flush Again In The New Pots...the Cups Didnt Drain Good...the New Soil I Added Alot More Perlite To So Im Hoping It Drains Way Better...thanks


----------



## maineharvest (May 13, 2008)

It wont get better overnight, give it a week and you will see better results.   In your first post you said the plant was three weeks into flower, and if thats true, your not going to get **** off of that plant.  But in your last post you said they were under 24 hours of light.


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 13, 2008)

Sorry I Musta Made A Mistake They Are 3 To 4 Weeks Old Period...so Veg Not Flowering..do U Think I Should Cut Light Back Some To Help Them Recoup And Would It Hurt To Flush Again Im Not Sure I Did A Great Job Lastime..thanks Man


----------



## slowmo77 (May 13, 2008)

i think if i've learned anything its that less is more. time is the best thing you can give em right now. if you start trying to flush every few days or add things to your soil they're gonna look alot worse. so less trying to help and more waiting imo. good luck.


----------



## GOOTEELOC (May 13, 2008)

Ya Im Starting To Learn That The Hard Way...i Plan On Just Using Str8 Water And Waiting To See How They Get..i Just Didnt Kno If Maybe Because They Were In The Lil Cups And I Didnt Put Much Water In While Flushing That They Mite Need It Again To Get Them Rite...ima Just Wait It Out And C...thanks For Everyones Comment U Guys Have Been A Great Help Hope To Hear More!!!


----------



## J DOG (May 13, 2008)

give it more nitrogen maaaaan! piss on it or somthing


----------

